# What would it take for Europeans to procreate?



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 26, 2021)

Some weeks ago I've been to France and stayed at a hotel near one of the suburbs next to Paris. Walking around there, what amazed me was that there no children anywhere in sight, with the only exception being a (hilariously meme like) white grandma taking her two black grandsons for a walk (guess the daugher had very poor life choices). This forum talked a billion time about white replacement and mass immigration to make Europe non-white, but the truth of the matter is that Europeans seem to be completely averse to the notion of a next generation to continue their lineage/take care of them when they're old.

So give your best ideas how to fix it.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 26, 2021)

Remove women from the workplace, gender split schools again, remove porn, mandate national service for men. In other words: Fucking magic at this point.


----------



## Witthel (Nov 26, 2021)

Engineer a deadly plague and release it upon the third world so that globalist economies won't have a surplus of third-worlders to import and they crash and burn.

Either that or simply tax the shit out of childless adults and give out money to ones that have kids.


----------



## celebrityskin (Nov 26, 2021)

These in every country:


----------



## Jarolleon (Nov 26, 2021)

Witthel said:


> Engineer a deadly plague and release it upon the third world so that globalist economies won't have a surplus of third-worlders to import and they crash and burn.
> 
> Either that or simply tax the shit out of childless adults and give out money to ones that have kids.


Or stop the third world elite from pumping all their money into the real estate bubble. People are less eager to have kids if they both have to work full time to afford a place to live.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 26, 2021)

Replace them with Arabs I guess.


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 26, 2021)

None.
Let them die. They wish for their death and appall their heritage/ascendancy.

Cucked Grandma is only a preview of the next 40 years: _Your grandchildren will look nothing like you._


----------



## HullDown (Nov 26, 2021)

People build families when they can look for a purpose beyond their own enjoyment, but Europeans don't believe in any transcendental value - you are born, you have fun, you "make your own choices", you die. Children are both occasionally very much not fun, they force you into maturity, and they expose you by necessity to how much you are not in control.

 Every time they get sick,  youre anxious; when they grow independent enough that they can make their own mistakes, you pray they don't suffer serious consequences. They grow, and you get old. They cry at night, you have to figure out what's going on. 

From the western perspective, the only reason to have children is to satisfy an inborn need, but there are so many ways to distract yourself from it, and they come with fewer strings attached, that eventually the need for reproduction in westerners goes the way of the panda's. And then you get a handful of people still having a single child, and many more enjoying the DINK lifestyle and showcasing to everyone on the fence that they are having much more fun. 

Europeans will die out, and it's out of people's hands.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Nov 26, 2021)

To be fair, Paris is one of the most dangerous and least child freindly places in France. What it costs to rent a single room there can get you a grand estate further east or south. It's a great place for a single person in their mid twenties to early fourties, but it's horrible for the very young or old.

The few families who do make their homes around the city tend to be migrants living in shitholes. I wouldn't take that has a feel of the country OP.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 26, 2021)

I'll give my own solutions which are just as fantastical as some other solutions here:
1. Massively stigmatize childless couples in the media and in social gatherings - Yeah you'll make the life of infertile couples far worse, but at least you'll have a next generation.
2. Cripple social welfare for senior citizens and constantly show examples of 80 year old woman who doesn't have anyone to depend on.



Spiritually Sodomized said:


> To be fair, Paris is one of the most dangerous and least child freindly places in France. What it costs to rent a single room there can get you a grand estate further east or south. It's a great place for a single person in their mid twenties to early fourties, but it's horrible for the very young or old.
> 
> The few families who do make their homes around the city tend to be migrants living in shitholes. I wouldn't take that has a feel of the country OP.


Nah mate that was 40 minutes drive from the center of Paris, tons of small houses there and everything closes at 9.


----------



## Skitzels (Nov 26, 2021)

Ban abortion, under the guise of protecting grandma.

It worked so well to bring on COVID authoritarianism so I’m sure people will be okay if abortion just gets banned for the sake of protecting the aging population.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 26, 2021)

The 'pay people to have children' and 'make life hell for the childless' were all IIRC tried when the romans had their childless crisis; and they didn't work back then. There is something fundamentally broken with our current society and I don't think you can fix it without destroying society as it is.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 26, 2021)

Skitzels said:


> Ban abortion, under the guise of protecting grandma.
> 
> It worked so well to bring on COVID authoritarianism so I’m sure people will be okay if abortion just gets banned for the sake of protecting the aging population.


Iran just did something similar. We'll see how that plays out for them.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Nov 26, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> I'll give my own solutions which are just as fantastical as some other solutions here:
> 1. Massively stigmatize childless couples in the media and in social gatherings - Yeah you'll make the life of infertile couples far worse, but at least you'll have a next generation.
> 2. Cripple social welfare for senior citizens and constantly show examples of 80 year old woman who doesn't have anyone to depend on.
> 
> ...


1. There aren't actually that many childless couples, and most European children these days are born out of wedlock as it happens, but there is an abundance across Europe of children without people wanting to adopt them (this includes single people, single adoption is permitted across most of Europe). Age is the biggest factor; you are in several countries expected to adopt very young (we're talking pre-27) or because the child itself is too old to be attractive to that elusive married at 19 couple who want a baby. 

Adoption is a very different beast in the US. 

2. Europe already has a suicide pandemic amongst the elderly who would rather kill themselves rather than give up everything they've earned for state care, or to be a burden to their younger relatives. The Dutch and Swiss are a curse and do not need to be given further reasons to sell their suicide fetish to the rest of Europe thank you. 

40 minutes from the centre of Paris is still ridiculously expensive. You're going to either get slum landlords or the hyper wealthy depending on area. Paris is like other European Capitals; they don't remotley reflect life in the rest of the country.


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 26, 2021)

Spiritually Sodomized said:


> I wouldn't take that has a feel of the country OP.


I heard somewhere about this kind of syndrome or psychosis or something. Foreigners will get really hyped on Paris; "It's the city of love! So beautiful, so romantic!"  "It looks amazing in the movies!"  "I want to see the Eiffel tower!" but when they actually get there it is so disappointing that they basically go insane. Kind of like how some people who go to Jerusalem think they are Jesus.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 26, 2021)

Every time I talk to someone about having kids some day it always breaks down to "Oh well but we can't afford that". That seems to be at least a good part of the issue.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 26, 2021)

Nothing. Europeans are raging homosexuals by default.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 26, 2021)

Penis in vagina rather than penis in the asshole.


----------



## THEY STOLE MY FORESKIN (Nov 26, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> I heard somewhere about this kind of syndrome or psychosis or something. Foreigners will get really hyped on Paris; "It's the city of love! So beautiful, so romantic!"  "It looks amazing in the movies!"  "I want to see the Eiffel tower!" but when they actually get there it is so disappointing that they basically go insane. Kind of like how some people who go to Jerusalem think they are Jesus.


It's called Paris syndrome. It's so strong that some people kill themselves over it.


----------



## jje100010001 (Nov 27, 2021)

Tough times, poverty + loose governance, tight demographic/cultural tensions. Religious sects & a general sense of purpose?

For instance, the Serbs in Kosovo have an above-average birthrate due to their precarious condition, and so do the Albanians in North Macedonia. The Catholics in North Ireland seem to be out-breeding the Protestants, even as the birthrates in Ireland itself has plummeted.

Laestadians in Finland (much like the LDS and Amish) also had a high fertility rate until recently. Some Orthodox priests have larger families, as do many Israelis.

Ultimately, maybe one might say that society is like a tree, without winds to shake it and strengthen its wood, the tree gradually weakens as it grows?


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Nov 27, 2021)

HullDown said:


> People build families when they can look for a purpose beyond their own enjoyment, but Europeans don't believe in any transcendental value - you are born, you have fun, you "make your own choices", you die. Children are both occasionally very much not fun, they force you into maturity, and they expose you by necessity to how much you are not in control.
> 
> Every time they get sick,  youre anxious; when they grow independent enough that they can make their own mistakes, you pray they don't suffer serious consequences. They grow, and you get old. They cry at night, you have to figure out what's going on.
> 
> ...


Man, this. Just this. 

Makes me glad in the US we still have a huge population of people that wanna settle down and have families. Its obviously shrinking as well, but not nearly as much.


----------



## ditto (Nov 27, 2021)

It could easily be accomplished with a computer. And a computer could be set and programmed to accept factors from youth, health, sexual fertility, intelligence, and a cross-section of necessary skills. 

With the proper breeding techniques and a ratio of say, ten females to each male, I would guess that they could then work their way back to the present Gross National Product within say, twenty years.

Now this would necessitate the abandonment of the so-called monogamous sexual relationship as far as men were concerned. But it is, you know, a sacrifice required for the future of the human race. 

I hasten to add that since each man will be required to do prodigious...service along these lines, the women will have to be selected for their sexual characteristics which will have to be of a highly stimulating nature.


----------



## Yuri_ (Nov 27, 2021)

ditto said:


> It could easily be accomplished with a computer. And a computer could be set and programmed to accept factors from youth, health, sexual fertility, intelligence, and a cross-section of necessary skills.
> 
> With the proper breeding techniques and a ratio of say, ten females to each male, I would guess that they could then work their way back to the present Gross National Product within say, twenty years.
> 
> ...


I must confess, you have an astonishingly good idea there, doctor


----------



## ditto (Nov 27, 2021)

Yuri_ said:


> I must confess, you have an astonishingly good idea there, doctor


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Nov 27, 2021)

ditto said:


> It could easily be accomplished with a computer. And a computer could be set and programmed to accept factors from youth, health, sexual fertility, intelligence, and a cross-section of necessary skills.
> 
> With the proper breeding techniques and a ratio of say, ten females to each male, I would guess that they could then work their way back to the present Gross National Product within say, twenty years.
> 
> ...


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 27, 2021)

Just reverse the decade long measures that were put in place:

(yes it is a @Lemmingwise re-iterates the jaffe memo day)




Also tell white people that they're racist and anti-environment if they don't have kids. Those seem to work well to persuade people.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 27, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> Every time I talk to someone about having kids some day it always breaks down to "Oh well but we can't afford that". That seems to be at least a good part of the issue.


It's just an easy excuse though.


Lemmingwise said:


> Just reverse the decade long measures that were put in place:
> 
> (yes it is a @Lemmingwise re-iterates the jaffe memo day)
> 
> ...


I don't know how many of those were implemented in the EU, looking at graphs Europe has been below replacement rate since the 1980's, way before  the globohomo asserted control.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 27, 2021)

The next batch of euros are gonna be genetically engineered, son.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 27, 2021)

Zero taxes for kid havers.


----------



## Megatardingo (Nov 27, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> These in every country:


If you have to explain how to be attractive and that babies come from fucking I think it's already too late. Millennia of years fucking and you can't figure out how do make bebbe? I think it's time for extinction at that point.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> These in every country:


That's a really weird way to say "Go outside LMAO".
But if it works, it works I guess


----------



## El Gato Grande (Nov 27, 2021)

Better cost of living and resurgence of many conservative values regarding marriage and raising children (marriage isn’t supposed to be fun, it’s supposed to be stable). Ofc this will take the world ending to happen. 

Most likely the state will start growing embryos in vats and the Kamala Harris of the decade will get to customize the genetics of the next generation while the concept of the family vanishes from common knowledge.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 27, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> I don't know how many of those were implemented in the EU, looking at graphs Europe has been below replacement rate since the 1980's, way before the globohomo asserted control


 The pill has been free in the netherlands since 1972.

This is one the list of the 1967 on the right side: contraceptive to be available to all.

The cultural element and availability of abortion is also notable in what was at the time still a predominantly christian nation. There were huge protests against this; but you know how media control can make people do anything.

Leftist journalist from the same time have in recent years (after long careers) admitted how much they falsely depicted for example Janmaat, which led to the terrorist attack that caused the man's wife to end up in a wheelchair. I don't think it's unlikely that they depicted things in regards to abortion in similarly warped light to make people swallow it, despite being against the sensibilities of the day.

Availability of abortion is also available on the right side. Of course the left side is more about the cultural factors that lead into not even needing to worry about the right side of the graph; people will demand it for themselves even if not offered once they swallow those cultural ideas.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 27, 2021)

Undo feminism, secularism, and liberalism.  Muslims, Mormons, and the Amish all have high birth rates because women stay in the household where they belong taking care of kids who grow up knowing that they'll be ostracized at best if they don't get married and have children of their own.


----------



## stupid orc (Nov 27, 2021)

the only way to fix this is to fix the women which is impossible they are to easily manipulated by social pressure. either way it’s over for whites, the arabs and the blacks get to take what we built and run it into the ground and that’s ok. the transhumanist future the elites are building doesn’t include the third world. al of these groups from the WEF to planned parenthood have a long history eugenics and i don’t believe they’ve given up those values they just want to get rid of whites first because we are psychologically very weak people prone to self hatred and suicide.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 27, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Undo feminism, secularism, and liberalism.  Muslims, Mormons, and the Amish all have high birth rates because women stay in the household where they belong taking care of kids who grow up knowing that they'll be ostracized at best if they don't get married and have children of their own.


And unlike the myth women believe, most of them would be a lot happier too. You see a friend who becomes a mother and they just transform into a yes, tired, but also happier person most of the time.

In this sense I am more darwinist than christian, in that we find fulfillment in fulfilling our biological destiny.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> Tough times, poverty + loose governance, tight demographic/cultural tensions. Religious sects & a general sense of purpose?
> 
> For instance, the Serbs in Kosovo have an above-average birthrate due to their precarious condition, and so do the Albanians in North Macedonia. The Catholics in North Ireland seem to be out-breeding the Protestants, even as the birthrates in Ireland itself has plummeted.
> 
> ...


The West can't just deliberately engineer a crises to get citizens to get it on now, can they? 
The other option would be to fire up the firing squads and then RETVRN to Monke.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 27, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> And unlike the myth women believe, most of them would be a lot happier too. You see a friend who becomes a mother and they just transform into a yes, tired, but also happier person most of the time.
> 
> In this sense I am more darwinist than christian, in that we find fulfillment in fulfilling our biological destiny.


I'd argue that most religions are naturally Darwinistic because the ones that lasted for any length of time did so because their structure was conducive to societal stability.


----------



## jje100010001 (Nov 27, 2021)

FUTUREMAN said:


> The West can't just deliberately engineer a crises to get citizens to get it on now, can they?
> The other option would be to fire up the firing squads and then RETVRN to Monke.


Not sure, the majority of the mainstream population is demoralized now. 

The future of the West will emerge from its more fertile subgroups, whatever they might be.


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 27, 2021)

El Gato Grande said:


> Most likely the state will start growing embryos in vats and the Kamala Harris of the decade will get to customize the genetics of the next generation while the concept of the family vanishes from common knowledge.


I see you’ve finally gotten around to reading Brave New World. That book terrifies me to this day, but I also have to remind myself that in spite of globohomo, humanity isn’t necessarily a monolith, and just because one society would adopt that technology (ethical objections notwithstanding), doesn’t mean another will on the other end of the continent. Maybe you haven’t touched much grass lately, but if there’s anyone unironically advocating for baby factories and eliminating the family unit, they’re a very small minority of disconnected academics  who have no idea what the average person thinks or wants. I guarantee you if the average person was allowed to own a home without becoming slaves to the bank for the rest of their lives in the process, more people would be starting families.

Also LMAO if you think Kamala Harris is gonna be allowed anywhere near the reins of power after this past year. Choose a better applicant for neoliberal dictator.

I swear, the blackpills from y’all are exhausting sometimes.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 27, 2021)

Some Badger said:


> That book terrifies me to this day, but I also have to remind myself that in spite of globohomo, humanity isn’t necessarily a monolith, and just because one society would adopt that technology (ethical objections notwithstanding), doesn’t mean another will on the other end of the continent.


Name a single non-african country that didn't adopt mrna-vaccines broad spectrum.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Nov 27, 2021)

We shouldn't be thinking of ways to incentivize Europeans to have more children; we should be thinking of ways to incentivize the rest of the world to have less.

All of the data we have suggests that having fewer children is beneficial to society: it allows each child to have more attention and resources allocated to their upbringing, lessens the burden on the education system, puts less strain on the environment, and reduces the scarcity of jobs, housing, and energy.

As our economy is increasingly automated, industry and services will become less labor intensive anyway, so it's not like we'll be needing more people in the future; more people will arguably just mean a reduced standard of living for those who are alive.

In an age of runaway population growth and environmental crisis, Europe is doing something right. We should now be making sure that the rest of the world starts to follow their example.


----------



## Blamo (Nov 27, 2021)

Make a normal and healthy society?


----------



## El Gato Grande (Nov 27, 2021)

Some Badger said:


> I see you’ve finally gotten around to reading Brave New World. That book terrifies me to this day, but I also have to remind myself that in spite of globohomo, humanity isn’t necessarily a monolith, and just because one society would adopt that technology (ethical objections notwithstanding), doesn’t mean another will on the other end of the continent. Maybe you haven’t touched much grass lately, but if there’s anyone unironically advocating for baby factories and eliminating the family unit, they’re a very small minority of disconnected academics  who have no idea what the average person thinks or wants. I guarantee you if the average person was allowed to own a home without becoming slaves to the bank for the rest of their lives in the process, more people would be starting families.
> 
> Also LMAO if you think Kamala Harris is gonna be allowed anywhere near the reins of power after this past year. Choose a better applicant for neoliberal dictator.
> 
> I swear, the blackpills from y’all are exhausting sometimes.


I’m halfway joking lmao. You touch grass.

I think as technology becomes more prevalent, society will become more and more artificial, and people will make decisions which are justified by pseudo intellectualism and short term pleasure which have more negative consequences over the long term and in subtle parts of life people don’t understand. Getting rid of the family is far fetched, but consider how different marriage/family relations are in the west on average compared to 100 years ago. What will it look like in another hundred years?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 27, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> The pill has been free in the netherlands since 1972.
> 
> This is one the list of the 1967 on the right side: contraceptive to be available to all.
> 
> ...


The problem with an easy access to abortion is that the amount of children born on accident (especially with the relatively intelligent European population) should be very low, and with married couples be offset by how many children they were going to bring into the world anyways. It's not the usual case of a welfare queen being knocked up by a stranger every year.

Ditto I wouldn't attribute anything to journos because, as this site shows, they are almost entirely dumb mother fuckers who like to picture themselves as the cause of social change. At least in my opinion, social changes happen because the social zeitgeist and the establishment want something to change, and journos, at best, speed it along by dancing to the violin of their sponsors.

Basically what I'm saying is that the number of births in Europe is low because the Europeans collectively decided that they'd rather have, at most, a single child to go along their summer house in Spain.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> We shouldn't be thinking of ways to incentivize Europeans to have more children; we should be thinking of ways to incentivize the rest of the world to have less.
> 
> All of the data we have suggests that having fewer children is beneficial to society: it allows each child to have more attention and resources allocated to their upbringing, lessens the burden on the education system, puts less strain on the environment, and reduces the scarcity of jobs, housing, and energy.
> 
> ...


I can't disagree more. Besides resting on a cucked worldview of "we should expect others to compete on our times".
You need to have a completely broken household to not be able to support 3 kids. Ditto having the most intellectual countries killing themselves will just mean we will approach a technological dark age as only niggers and chinks will be there to maintain and create technologies.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 27, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> You need to have a completely broken household to not be able to support 3 kids.


People dont wanna lower their living standard for kids.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Nov 27, 2021)

I think the birthrate issue is a side effect of alot of issues , but i think one of the causes people don't think about a lot is pets and pet culture. 
Ask yourself how often have you heard a friend or family member refer to their pet as a Baby , or something like "furbaby"? A lot of people use pets are a substitute for children and the fact it isn't frowned upon more is a reason people aren't having kids.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Nov 27, 2021)

Increase welfare benefits for families so lazy white people can cash in on shitting out babies like niggers and natives in North America do


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 27, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Ditto I wouldn't attribute anything to journos because, as this site shows, they are almost entirely dumb mother fuckers who like to picture themselves as the cause of social change. At least in my opinion, social changes happen because the social zeitgeist and the establishment want something to change, and journos, at best, speed it along by dancing to the violin of their sponsors





wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Basically what I'm saying is that the number of births in Europe is low because the Europeans collectively decided that they'd rather have, at most, a single child to go along their summer house in Spain.



When there are mass protests of the magnitude that there were, then you know that it isn't a collective decision. Just as it isn't really a collective informed decision to get jabbed, but rather a series of lies and draconian measures that coerces people into taking one.


----------



## Tism the Return (Nov 27, 2021)

For Europeans to stop being gay, and that clearly can't happen or else they wouldn't be Europeans.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 27, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> When there are mass protests of the magnitude that there were, then you know that it isn't a collective decision. Just as it isn't really a collective informed decision to get jabbed, but rather a series of lies and draconian measures that coerces people into taking one.


I disagree, the cultural zeitgeist in most western countries is blind faith in the government and "experts" which gives the government a blank check to do whatever the fuck they want. Journos can keep writing "why not getting a jab makes you a neo nazi" but the people who read their shit already agree with them by virtue of belonging to the same political camp. 

Ironically the French has based enough populace to actually fight against the government and in general you need to get the proles to move their asses to make a change.


----------



## byuu (Nov 27, 2021)

What would it take for OP to procreate?


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 27, 2021)

Blackpill HQ here it seems
Europe is overpopulated. ATM there are more Europeans than ever before. Just close the borders, let the cities take their eternal toll on the migrant populace and let the general population shrink.
A Europe with no non-europeans + only half the current population would be a thousand times better. 

And worthwhile europeans still shack up and pump out babies.


----------



## Skitzels (Nov 27, 2021)

I forgot to add something to this thread that would be worthwhile to bring up. 

A lot of third worlders that come to Europe are varying degrees inbred, even the ones who have lived on the continent for at least a generation or two due to pressure from their own families to not marry whites. 






There’s a BBC documentary about this phenomenon among Pakis in Britain (being the most severe case):






Combined with the fact that white women are the most racially loyal outside of France, the Globohomo attempts to engineer them into not wanting an Aryan Chad isn’t going to be that successful outside of a few pockets in the west.

Yes, there’s a lot of crazy liberal white women who you should quite frankly not give the time of day to. If you’re on the first date and she says she’s a socialist/communist of any kind then RUN! If she’s got dyed hair and psychiatric meds, run for the hills! If you’re good at picking up on BPD traits, you’ll become skilled at weeding out unstable white women and be able to find sane ones (which are not found on dating apps, FYI. But luckily none of you seem to the type to use those anyway).

(Also keep in mind that the self loathing white women who back shit like BLM almost always have some unresolved trauma, which is shown in the way they dress and present themselves. It’s not hard to tell them apart from quality women)

Of course, it doesn’t seem that way because (((they))) want you to be black pilled and demoralized. 

Also: higher birth rates in the third world do not account for infant/early childhood deaths, which are also pretty high in those countries. And the fact that non whites have a much higher rate of inbreeding goes in our favour when playing the long game, so while things will look hopeless for some time we’ll be able to survive more plagues than they can. 

The non whites who do come to Europe are also super tribalistic and don’t tend to integrate very well. While they are more likely to rape white women, white women are also much more likely to abort rape babies. Considering that progressives have pretty much chosen to die on the hill of “what about rape victims wanting abortions”, they can’t even shame white women for aborting non white babies. 

In the meanwhile what can be done to encourage more births among whites? Tax breaks for mothers and tax the shit out of non child bearing people over 35 years old. 

Sorry for the rambling, I’m just waking up and trying to articulate on why Globohomo will fail in the long run.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 27, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Undo feminism, secularism, and liberalism.  Muslims, Mormons, and the Amish all have high birth rates because women stay in the household where they belong taking care of kids who grow up knowing that they'll be ostracized at best if they don't get married and have children of their own.


Most Amish women work, as do a plurality of Mormons.  It's never been the case in human history that women with kids who didn't work.  They either busted their asses making things at home to sell or worked outside the home when they could.  We should embrace the face that the interwebz makes it easier than ever for women to earn some cash from home (no, no camwhoring) and help support the family financially.



Stoneheart said:


> People dont wanna lower their living standard for kids.


^This is the real answer.  You can find a balance between living like the pre-TLC Duggars in your charity house with half a cup of rice per kid per day and having an only child.  People in the communities mentioned above land somewhere in the middle.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 27, 2021)

kids are for people without a conscience.


----------



## MelloYello (Nov 27, 2021)

Infinite population growth is just as unsustainable as infinite economic growth.
Importing 3rd world welfare parasites to keep the fever dream of infinite growth going is either malice or insanity. Probably both.

You mentioned Paris as example. Well, the population of France doubled over the last 200 years. If it shrinks, it'll eventually stabilize at a lower level. 
France wouldn't die out, even if its population declined all the way back to 1800s levels.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 27, 2021)

Simple, ban birth control methods.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 27, 2021)

Free the Pedos said:


> Most Amish women work, as do a plurality of Mormons.  It's never been the case in human history that women with kids who didn't work.  They either busted their asses making things at home to sell or worked outside the home when they could.  We should embrace the face that the interwebz makes it easier than ever for women to earn some cash from home (no, no camwhoring) and help support the family financially.
> 
> 
> ^This is the real answer.  You can find a balance between living like the pre-TLC Duggars in your charity house with half a cup of rice per kid per day and having an only child.  People in the communities mentioned above land somewhere in the middle.


They worked in the sense that they supported their husbands, but their primary role was mainly child care.  I agree on the topic of the internet though.  It would be far too easy for wives to make good side money doing part-time work online.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Nov 27, 2021)

> Some weeks ago I've been to France and stayed at a hotel near one of the suburbs next to Paris. Walking around there, what amazed me was that there no children anywhere in sight, with the only exception being a (hilariously meme like) white grandma taking her two black grandsons for a walk (guess the daugher had very poor life choices).


Yeah, in first-world countries we thankfully don't have gaggles of 6+ kids who we can't support like they do in ghettos or 3rd-world countries. Part of the reason people had "more children" in more primitive times (in additional to possibly lacking birth control) was due to higher expectations of infant mortality, or wanting a larger family to aid with menial labor such as farming which was more often necessary in less developed circumstances. 

This has probably been the case since the days of ancient Rome and beyond (people in more developed circumstances don't need to have as many children as hardscrabble, survivalist 3rd world countries due, since death from childbirth and infant mortality is less common).

A "nation" doesn't even need everyone to have children or have "more children" to sustain itself. A "population statistic" means nothing. unless you just want more human cannon fodder to send to war (and even then,  a "large population" fighting with swords and spears would lose to a modern military or "less population" using fighter jets, tanks, aircraft carriers, and ballistic missiles).

Ideally, it would only be the responsible members of society having children to begin with, and as far as the nation as a whole is concerned, a lot of the stuff which currently is doesn't need "replenishment" and would be better off disappearing at no expense to the nation (e.x. if the ghetto families who do nothing but have gaggles of children they can't support and were left to the expense of the state to raise simply stopped having children and disappeared, society as a whole would be better off, other than maybe the politicians who want to use them as a source of free votes).




> This forum talked a billion time about white replacement and mass immigration to make Europe non-white,


"White replacement" is a stupid conspiracy theory that only stupid or illiterate people believe in. The vast majority of immigration (including illegal immigration) doesn't have anything to do with that, it's just people following their own self-interest (or financial interest, such as in the cases of companies illegally hiring illegal aliens off the books to save money). If all you can do is point out some random nutcase like Brittney Cooper or the New Black Panther Party who "hate white people and wish they were dead", that's not even a blip on the radar.

Unless they start banning white people from reproducing, or forcing whites to procreate with non-whites you have no claim to make (and even if that was happening, it wouldn't be any different than Nazi eugenics - just with the skin colors reversed, so there's no way a Neo-Nazi can claim some type of moral highroad on the matter). Just because some incels and virgins can't get laid consensually due to their bad genetics isn't the result of a "conspiracy to stop whites from procreating" no matter how much these fuckers want to believe it.

Basically you just hate that evolution isn't favoring "whites" (most of whom aren't even very genetically "pure" to begin with and have never been DNA-tested but just happen to "look white") over non-whites in the natural selective department. Evolution doesn't give a fuck about someone's quaint little invented notion or "whiteness" anymore than it does about the thousands of other races or people which "diet off" because their genetics weren't fit enough to survive.



> but the truth of the matter is that Europeans seem to be completely averse to the notion of a next generation to continue their lineage/take care of them when they're old.
> 
> So give your best ideas how to fix it.


What the fuck does this even mean? If you're talking about publicly-funded social program or social security which every taxpayer pays into, this has nothing to do with the level of melalin in a person's skin.



MirnaMinkoff said:


> Simple, ban birth control methods.


Better idea, just go move to Sub-Saharan Africa or another 3rd world nation lacking in any modern contributions to arts, sciences, culture, mathematics, and so forth. Since the "culture" you're looking for would basically be 100% identical to that of Sub-Saharan Africa, just with lighter skin.  You'd fit better in with the culture of the n*ggers that than you would with "white" people in any actual 1st world country.

Not to mention that birth or population control has existed in every culture from ancient to modern (e.x. ancient laws with harsh punishments for adultery or fornication existed in part to ensure procreate responsibility and prevent children from being born without means to support them, and even exists in the animal kingdom as well):






						Ants That Illegally Procreate Are Revealed By Their Guilty Smell
					

Ants That Illegally Procreate Are Revealed By Their Guilty Smell




					www.discovermagazine.com


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 27, 2021)

byuu said:


> What would it take for OP to procreate?


well gay people cant do that...


DJ Grelle said:


> Europe is overpopulated. ATM there are more Europeans than ever before. Just close the borders, let the cities take their eternal toll on the migrant populace and let the general population shrink.


Europe is not over populated. its just iired, sooo tired.......
no civilisation should be around for 1000 years....

we could feed 2 billion people from central europe alone. the prolem is, people are fine with a bit more of taces to feed useless nigger.
going out and farming more land, well thats hard work and there is no market or need.
Deporting subhumans would maybe help. replacing 1 million lazy nigger with hispanic woman would help.  central european woman just have to many retarded ideas, thats why we want immigration from poland(milky milkers) and southern europe. we always needed that, the only difference is that we want them to come on their own since we dont have enough ships to take them by force(or the will to take them by force....


----------



## BeeseChurger (Nov 27, 2021)

Lower Taxes
Strengthen local economies 
Defend the EU border
Send refugees back
Less globohomo agenda in schools and media 
Basically find a way to turn the clock back 15-20 years
The topic came up here and there when I spoke to friends or others in my age range (25-30), and the 2 most common sentiments against kids are 
A: The financial burden. If you aspire to live any kind of middle-class lifestyle with a kid or more you NEED 2 adults that work fulltime (or one person that earns alot of money), so your only option is to leave your kid/s in kindergarden or daycare facilities until they're old enough to care for themselves, at that point it's basically someone else raising your kid
B: (I know this is going to sound cringy) They don't want their kids to grow up in this post-modernity hellhole that the west has become. Shielding your kid from that insanity, let alone the internet is going to be an added layer of difficulty. And unless something drastic happens it won't get any better anytime soon
I know these are just lame excuses and if you're really hellbent on having kids you can find ways to work around these, but having kids isn't as appealing as it was 20, 30 or 40 years ago.
And don't even come at me with "It's your duty! The 14 words! non-breeders are part of the problem" etc etc. We can't all be wehraboo larpers


----------



## topsikrets (Nov 28, 2021)

Just kill everyone above the age of 27 who isn't married and doesn't have kids.


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm afraid there are only two solutions to increase the fertility rate, none of which most people are going to like. One would be to completely dismantle the welfare state and have people rely on each other and form strong bonds at the very least out of sheer economic necessity. When sucking the taxpayer's tits dry isn't an option for you anymore once you become old and decrepit, you'll have a higher incentive to have children and treat them well enough for them to care about you in your final years.

Alternatively you could take women's rights away and more or less go white shariah if you want to increase the birth rates and keep the welfare gibs going on.

However, because women's rights and especially welfare are the most sacred cows in the civilised world, the only thing for Western Europeans to do is to download Duolingo and start learning Arabic.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 28, 2021)

Let me fuck all the hot women. The men will have no choice but to fuck the fuglies and make do with fugly babies.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Dec 1, 2021)

The cost of living, and especially owning your own home, is to high. No one responsible is going to want to have children when they're still bouncing around rented rooms with housemates well into their thirties despite having a decent job. In my country you effectively can't get a mortgage unless you're a married couple both working full time on above average salaries, and even then you'd be really stretched to buy a house. Both people having to work full time then means you need to leave your kids in childcare for some stranger to raise them, which is also incredibly expensive. Increasing the supply of housing and blocking foreign investors from buying it all up before it even hits the market would really go a long way to allowing people to have some stability in their lives and that's one of the cornerstones of starting a family.

It's easy and acceptable to get divorced now, if you were even married in the first place. This isn't entirely a bad thing because domestic violence and addiction and affairs weren't less common when you couldn't leave, people were just stuck in shit relationships and modeled those shit relationships for their children who grew up to have shit relationships of their own. But the result has been that a lot of women have realised it's tactically not a good idea for them to have children, the prospect of becoming a single mother with a decade long gap in your work history is very unappealing to all but the lowest rungs of society. The way to fix that really comes down to personal responsibility- take relationships seriously, treat your partner with respect and be more careful about how you choose them in the first place. That's not something you can force people to do though getting rid of porn and dating app meat markets might help.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Dec 1, 2021)

Can't you retard use google for once?
The cheese-monkeys are among the last Western Nation who are still laying eggs. At least they are doing way better than the US in that matter.

It's lowering (as it is in most comparable places) but it's not that tragic.



Like, it's no skin of my back but Op's post is really retarded "i didn't see much of France but once, outside of the shitty hotel that is all i have seen of the country, i watched a granny walk around a couple of mini-darkies and here's my thesis". Cool story bro.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 1, 2021)

Autism Supreme said:


> Can't you retard use google for once?
> The cheese-monkeys are among the last Western Nation who are still laying eggs. At least they are doing way better than the US in that matter.
> 
> It's lowering (as it is in most comparable places) but it's not that tragic.
> ...





> The reason why France was considered to have maintained a healthy birth rate was down to its generous health and welfare system, relatively low childcare costs and high public spending on families.


LANoireDoubt.jpeg

Edit: Problem is that if that were the case than the entire western civilised world would have birth rates on par with sub-Saharan Africans when in reality none of them, with the exception of Israel, has one above replacement level. The reason France has a slightly higher fertility rate than other European countries is actually in spite of its welfare and women's rights and almost exclusively solely due to its Muslim Arab and African population that tend to be patriarchal societies, especially within their no-go zones. Just as it is more or less the case in Sweden. You also have a similar situation in Israel where the orthodox Jews are solely keeping Israel's fertility rate above water.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 2, 2021)

If you want more kids you have to go conservative, its the only way and I say this when I'm not a conservative. Even stalin and other soviets saw that when lenin liberalized everything and made gays legal, abortion legal and condoms were everywhere the birth rate collapsed despite being a socialist state where the government paid for everything (when there was anything to buy that is). 

When stalin went conservative the birthrate went up again, even tho the scarcity problem was still there. Turns out waiting hours in line for bread wasnt the problem.

Conservatism and religion create enormous social pressure to procreate, meanwhile liberalism destroys that and when you reach insane levels like right now it even pressures you to not procreate to the point even immigrants from conservative cultures stop procreating like they did after the first or second generation.


----------



## Spatula (Dec 2, 2021)

Literally ban porn and anime.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 3, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> They worked in the sense that they supported their husbands, but their primary role was mainly child care.  I agree on the topic of the internet though.  It would be far too easy for wives to make good side money doing part-time work online.





Free the Pedos said:


> Most Amish women work, as do a plurality of Mormons.  It's never been the case in human history that women with kids who didn't work.  They either busted their asses making things at home to sell or worked outside the home when they could.  We should embrace the face that the interwebz makes it easier than ever for women to earn some cash from home (no, no camwhoring) and help support the family financially.
> 
> 
> ^This is the real answer.  You can find a balance between living like the pre-TLC Duggars in your charity house with half a cup of rice per kid per day and having an only child.  People in the communities mentioned above land somewhere in the middle.


Women making stuff at home to sell/taking side jobs isn't quite the same as the current focus on life long career women. This is a bigger issue than it might appear because it effectively halves the value of labour, meaning less men can get jobs and thus can't support families.


----------



## Temporarybeing (Dec 3, 2021)

Do we really want more cheese eating surrender monkeys in the world though?


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Dec 3, 2021)

Politics are one thing but you guys need to lay off the Fox News and look at the big picture, it's not about politics it's about the quality of information you are fed.

Frenchies have more babies than for examples the next-door-Germans (and it's not juts the  fresh-off-the-boats Arabs and Blacks) and also more working mothers, and daycare facilities and financial support provided and it's long been proven than it's why. Because no women shouldn't have to choose between reproducing and working. It's a sucky choice, and it complicated things, and yeah it deters them from reproducing.

All of the sperging about bringing conservatism back and tacking away women's right to force them to make babies is incel-talk from people who want a government-mandated girlfriend. And also, it would make people more miserable and it's not gonna happen, not point entertaining those thoughts.

DO WE NEED MORE CHILDREN THO?

That's another difference between me and you. For me personally, i want children, but i think humanity overall doesn't need to grow in number, and we are already have more then enough people. The idea than we have a risk of depopulation is frankly ridiculous, as Earth and general and even France in particular has never been as populated as it is today. Humanity will be fine even if we make tremendously less babies.

It may be hard to grasp depending on where you live but population growth brings enormous problem. The chinks were not totally wrong when they implemented their demented one-child policy, the idea was sound, it's just the authoritarian implementation that was wrong, and also their culture is so rotten in other aspects than it made things way worse for women.

Too much humans mean Not enough land, water and space to feed everybody. Human-made materials already overweight the natural world (plants and animals). We are running towards a nightmarish soylant-freen-like future if we can't downsize our impact. Downsizing our population is just one of many ways to achieve that goal eventually. And we cant' just kill people, making less of them is preferable.

The Earth is finite and now we are not going to space anytime soon, colonizing other planets is a very distant dream, technically and financially, it's not sustainable and every-single person on Earth currently living will be dead and long forgotten before and if that happens.

But what about the old people and their retirement? No one will get retirement if we are all fighting for the last arable lands. There's a lot of secret billions laying around, Panama papers, PAndora papers... Just grab that money and have robots care for the olds,


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 3, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> These in every country:


Dumb ad, btw. Targetting women is much more effective than targetting men.



Autism Supreme said:


> Because no women shouldn't have to choose between reproducing and working.


No infant should be without their mother in their first 3 years.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Dec 3, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> No infant should be without their mother in their first 3 years.


You know, I have friend who is convinced that the rise of autism is linked to the rise of parents "abandoning" their childern to strangers at such young ages.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> You know, I have friend who is convinced that the rise of Autism is linked tothe rise of parents "abandoning" thier childern to strangers at such young ages.


Considering that infants that experience 2 days of daycare a week have all the same symptoms as abandoned babies, that would be unsurprising.

I thought leading causes for autism were old dads, lack of infant movement (crawling and such) and anime avatars. But, who knows.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Dec 3, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Considering that infants that experience 2 days of daycare a week have all the same symptoms as abandoned babies, that would be unsurprising.


Anything to read on that? I would love to show him that as it would add creditbilty to his theory.


Lemmingwise said:


> I thought leading causes for autism were old dads, lack of infant movement (crawling and such) and anime avatars. But, who knows.


Anime avatars are a symptom not cause.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 3, 2021)

A bunch of faggot retards reading wikipedia and homo twitter so they can spend their free time pearl clutching instead of fucking

Many such cases, most of them localized on this clittyposting webzone


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> Anything to read on that? I would love to show him that as it would add creditbilty to his theory


I heard it from someone who I hold in some regard.

Just a cursory googl search:

Short and long term effects on infants and toddlers of full time daycare centers​Henry A Brandtjen, Thomas Verny
Saint Mary's University of Minnesota, 2001

See download.pdf
---
Early Childhood Research Quarterly​Volume 3, Issue 3, September 1988, Pages 235-272
The “Effects” of infant day care reconsidered☆​Author links open overlay panelJayBelsky

See:








						The “Effects” of infant day care reconsidered
					

Evidence concerning the developmental correlates of nonmaternal care in the first year of life are examined with respect to infant-mother attachment a…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




---


----------



## Firetruck9000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Inspect this graph


----------



## RayBlue123(TransRights) (Dec 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> People dont wanna lower their living standard for kids.


Many people wanted their kids to have a trust fund.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 18, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> Women making stuff at home to sell/taking side jobs isn't quite the same as the current focus on life long career women. This is a bigger issue than it might appear because it effectively halves the value of labour, meaning less men can get jobs and thus can't support families.


Yeah, and it also effectively doubles the amount of labor, doubling output.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Dec 18, 2021)

The problem will sort itself out if you keep immigration to a minimum. When the older generations die off their descendants won't have to support grandma and grandpa. There will be more openings in the market and thusly more prosperity and freedom to have kids. The problem right now is that we've reached a point where the global population is going to decline. The population is going to get smaller, and it will stay smaller probably for a long time. Eventually though birth rates will increase again.


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 18, 2021)

KylesDickIsOut said:


> The problem will sort itself out if you keep immigration to a minimum. When the older generations die off their descendants won't have to support grandma and grandpa. There will be more openings in the market and thusly more prosperity and freedom to have kids. The problem right now is that we've reached a point where the global population is going to decline. The population is going to get smaller, and it will stay smaller probably for a long time. Eventually though birth rates will increase again.


It has to happen whether we want it to or not. Malthus stated in no uncertain terms that human population growth can't expand indefinitely, and now that we as a species have been able to observe and experience overpopulation in real time over the past 80 years with statistics available thanks to the Internet. What concerns me is that boomers dying off won't entirely solve the problem, since infant mortality isn't really a big issue in developed countries. The west in particular still has the capacity to perpetuate population growth, even if modern media makes raising children look unsexy.


----------



## Ishtar (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m open to more radical suggestions. Cloning, vat grown babies. Industrial birthing chambers.

You just need the will to implement such ideas. And if so, we could have billions more Europeans in the world.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 20, 2021)

Easy, but kikes make it hard.

Make child having less expensive. Increase male wages. Promote traditional values.

Orbán is giving money loans to parents. If you get to X number of kids, the loan becomes a gift. Free money. There are layers like Shrek. Get Y number of kids, loan for big car. Get to Z kids, that becomes gibsmuh as well. I think X is 3, Y is 5, Z is 7, but not sure. Fail to have the kids, pay loan back.

I have started to see the grubs everywhere, usually aged to be born after he came into power. Would be a great sight but shitty parents can't discipline them.

So also legalise domestic violence to keep the crotch goblins from being annoying.


----------



## Bum Driller (Dec 20, 2021)

I've never seen a bigger pile of stinking faggotry than this thread. And considering where we are, that is saying something. 

European(and in general western) birthrates are falling because generations that are currently in their twenties and thirties have lots of other options nowadays, things that weren't available to the generations that are now in their fifties and older. Ideological changes or the position of women in the society has very little, if anything, to do with that, outside the fever dreams of certain incels nazis. 

It's simply pure materialism at work, as especially for young men it's infinitely more rewarding and interesting to spend your time and your money on adventuring around in bars and in the world at large, with free-from-obligations pussy available for anyone who's not a total subhuman retard.


----------



## Drazen (Dec 20, 2021)

There are lots of creative ways to promote it. But governments won't. It takes a lot of effort and money. Easier to just promote immigration. I'm sorry, Europe. The shitskins are coming to take your place. It's not what those who came before you fought wars over. If they had known this was coming, they might not have put up any fight at all. Why bother.


----------



## polyester (Dec 20, 2021)

*Repeal "Social Security" and similar entitlement programs.*

Having a family, and making sure your kids grow up with "conservative family values" like caring for your parents, used to be the normal way to ensure you don't starve in old age.

But then the state took over the function of housing and feeding people in their old age, and as a result, people stopped taking responsibility for themselves and their future.
Now most people don't even care that woke, marxist public schools/colleges teach kids to hate and betray their parents.

Repealing all retirement benefit programs would force people to pay attention again.

Sure, some would choose to opt into *private* retirement insurance.
But at least they'd have to actually think about the issue.
I think many more people would realize that, if they *have* to take responsibility, that starting a family and making sure the kids are taught right is a good way to do it.


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 20, 2021)

You really can't and boomers and the silent generation are a big reason why. Firstly, they're a driving force behind immigration due to social values and social security. Secondly, the fact they're largely happy about lockdowns and mandates really exemplifies how selfish they are, they're happy to sacrifice their children and grandchildren's future for the miniscule risk to themselves. Two generations of white people had the goal of spending all their money before they died, but becoming cheapskates when it came to their kids and (potential) grandkids.


----------



## Jarolleon (Dec 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Name a single non-african country that didn't adopt mrna-vaccines broad spectrum.


China, they use a different style of vaccine that is basically a placebo, just dead virus copies that your immune system is supposed to practice on IIRC.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 20, 2021)

The issue fundamentally is that the west and liberalism in particular is unwilling to make sacrifices. Unlike what feminists think being a father ultimately means sacrificing a lot of your own self interests for the the family and in extension the nation. Your kids eventually grow up to be citizens. If you’re doing the fun thing it’d be just focusing on making money and maybe dating someone new every couple of years. 

This has other implications. As people get more selfish, they become more corrupt. When all you care about is yourself, who cares if you screw over your neighbors, fellow citizens, and relatives. It becomes only about the bottom line and making sure you get what you want at the expense of everyone else. Sadly some kids are still born to these types but it’s like they’re living dolls.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 20, 2021)

Bum Driller said:


> I've never seen a bigger pile of stinking faggotry than this thread


Bum driller complaining about faggotry.

---

I don't think fertility is necessarily an inherent good, but any covert anti-fertility measures (vaccination, feminist programs, promotion of homosexuality) are evil for their coercive and dishonest nature.

Overt anti-fertility measures are inherently darwinian flawed. Because the only people that will follow a reasonable appeal to reduce population growth (for nature, for resources, for stability, etc), is going to end up with removing reasonable people from the gene pool and nothing more, and being left with the more fundamentalist (of any side) remaining that aren't open for reasonable overt self-denials for a greater good.

This paradox means that it is worthwhile to make reasonable arguments for population growth, because the people paying heed to such arguments are exactly the people who you want to steward the world.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Overt anti-fertility measures are inherently darwinian flawed. Because the only people that will follow a reasonable appeal to reduce population growth (for nature, for resources, for stability, etc), is going to end up with removing reasonable people from the gene pool and nothing more, and being left with the more fundamentalist (of any side) remaining that aren't open for reasonable overt self-denials for a greater good.


This is what they don't get. If the reasonable people aren't having kids then who are? Because those people will become the majority of the population. It's pure dysgenics.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 20, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> This is what they don't get. If the reasonable people aren't having kids then who are? Because those people will become the majority of the population. It's pure dysgenics.


I mean what I'm saying is just a personal hypothetical that I believe is logical if you think about it. I didn't exactly say that reasonable people aren't having kids, I'm saying that overt attempts at convincing people to not have kids dissuades reasonable people from having kids.

The data actually shows that it's the fundamentalists that are having kids above replacement level (far left and far right basicly). Personally, in a time of such polarization and certain adversity in near future, I find extremist fundamentalism much more reasonable than centrism, but that's a topic for another discussion.

The biggest dysgenic force is the large movements of people leading to large interbreeding between distant genetic groups. There will be a whole subsect of population that will have trouble every being able to get bone marrow donors for example, because even being the same mix is a poor predictor of compatibility, because they are never mixed predictably.


----------



## Trapitalism (Dec 21, 2021)

Repeal the 19th (or whatever the equivalent is in Europoor countries)
Deport the third-worlders
Find a way to put a womb into traps (while retaining the penis)
Make having children something that's actually affordable on a single income
Remove feminism and its harmful influence
Ban abortion for civilized races
Give free birth control and condoms to uncivilized races
Remove the stigma placed against eugenics
That should be enough to increase the birthrate without having an overpopulation problem down the road.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Dec 21, 2021)

Cheaper cheese and wine. Turn off heating in winter so that they come to each other for warmth.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Dec 21, 2021)

The problem is a woman can't get pregnant with a white baby while she's already pregnant with a black or middle eastern baby.


----------



## Pump (Dec 21, 2021)

The reason why they aren't procreating is because it's too expensive to have children. What we would need is to stop mass immigration that drives wages way down and so that women can get back into the kitchen.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Dec 21, 2021)

Most guys I know eant kids, most women don't. The only way to get people to procreate again is enstating the same policies that evil mustache man used to raise German birthrates, just all across Europe.


----------



## S.C.U.M. (Dec 21, 2021)

I think part of the issue is pornography and casual sex as a whole. Not to be sappy, but sex has become so separated from procreation, and even relationships, that now people think anal and BDSM are normal, but cream-pieing, aka cumming in a woman, is a fetish. Lots of men are facing erectile dysfunction in their fucking teens. If you can't even get it up for a real woman, how can you make a baby?


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Dec 22, 2021)

THEY STOLE MY FORESKIN said:


> It's called Paris syndrome. It's so strong that some people kill themselves over it.



It mostly affects naive Japanese tourists that think Paris is like the Oz of Europe. However Paris is more like NYC in reality. Paris has lovely areas for tourists and the rich but it has large sections full of immigrant poverty that you just don't enter.


----------



## Xiamara the Mare (Dec 22, 2021)

I am 17, live in the UK and don't want children. Why put kids in this Islamic hellhole? No one gives a crap about us in poverty counties, as we are not BAME.


----------

